
Apple Reports Third Quarter Results - minimaxir
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/07/apple-reports-third-quarter-results/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20568853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20568853),
which was posted a hair earlier.

Usually the best third-party article is better than the press release on a
corporate topic, too, though I wouldn't make a hard rule of it.

